# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  fattura di acquisto

## elena-tv

ho un dubbio, stò registrando una fattura di acquisto, l'importo di questa fattura è a zero la registro, e quindi la protocollo con il numero progressivo che mi dà il programma oppure no?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ho un dubbio, stò registrando una fattura di acquisto, l'importo di questa fattura è a zero la registro, e quindi la protocollo con il numero progressivo che mi dà il programma oppure no?

  Senz'altro. 
ciao

----------


## Contabile

Poi cortesemente appena potete spiegatemi come si pu&#242; registrare una fattura a zero.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Poi cortesemente appena potete spiegatemi come si può registrare una fattura a zero.

  La mia risposta era riferita ad una fattura come ad esempio quella degli omaggi.
Nel caso invece di una fattura che nn reca imponibile, è ovvio che concordo con te.   :Smile:

----------


## Lolly74

Ah ecco.... 
una fattura di acquisto con imponibile zero ed iva zero .... come si registra? 
Io ne ricevo diverse da un fornitore, almeno 2 al mese ma non le registro, pero' le conservo nel registro acquisti.  
&#232; sbagliato?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ah ecco.... 
> una fattura di acquisto con imponibile zero ed iva zero .... come si registra? 
> Io ne ricevo diverse da un fornitore, almeno 2 al mese ma non le registro, pero' le conservo nel registro acquisti.  
> è sbagliato?

  Per quanto detto, no.  :Smile:

----------


## Lolly74

Perfetto, leggendo il post avevo capito che andava registrata, poi ci ho riflettuto e mi son detta che vanno registrate solo le fatture omaggio ( a zero).
Per&#242; mi sorge spontanea una domanda: perch&#232; si emettono fatture a zero? che senso ha? 
buona serata

----------


## pipelly

..infatti non ha senso. Però visto che chi emette fattura sa bene che non avrebbe senso una fattura bianca c'è da chiedersi perchè la emette.
Sei sicura che non ci sia una fattura di acconto pari all'importo totale?
Ad esempio ricevo una fattura di acconto per acquisto merce pari a 100 euro, poi il saldo è zero ( per effetto di vari accordi tipo sconti su fatturato ecc. ) allora sono costretto ad emettere una fattuira a saldo pari a zero, fattura che va normalmente registrata.
Mi viene difficile credere che un fornitore emetta una fattura a zero senza motivo!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ..infatti non ha senso. Però visto che chi emette fattura sa bene che non avrebbe senso una fattura bianca c'è da chiedersi perchè la emette.
> Sei sicura che non ci sia una fattura di acconto pari all'importo totale?
> Ad esempio ricevo una fattura di acconto per acquisto merce pari a 100 euro, poi il saldo è zero ( per effetto di vari accordi tipo sconti su fatturato ecc. ) allora sono costretto ad emettere una fattuira a saldo pari a zero, *fattura che va normalmente registrata.*
> Mi viene difficile credere che un fornitore emetta una fattura a zero senza motivo!!!!

  
Forse è proprio questo il caso a cui Contabile faceva riferimento quando diceva come si fa a registrare una fattura del genere.... e pure io lo dico !

----------


## Lolly74

Mi spiace dovervi dire che nel mio caso non sono fatture di saldo in quanto il fornitore in questione emette regolarmente fatture a fronte di acquisto materiale, solo che ogni tanto ricevo una fattura a zero. 
nel caso di contabile credo che nel corpo della fattura sar&#224; indicato l'imponibile totale meno gli acconti, che porteranno la fattura a zero. 
e rimango dell'idea che emettere fatture a zero nn ha senso. In pi&#249;, curiosa come sono, ho chiamato il fornitore che mi ha detto: " a dottoressa ... lo so che no ha senso.. il programma fa cos&#236;!"  Io rispondo: il programma fa quello che noi gli diciamo di fare. E lui: no non &#232; vero, il nostro pensa da s&#232;.  
Dunque... chi sono io per dire che l'impiegato in questione non capisce nulla di software...

----------


## pipelly

> Forse è proprio questo il caso a cui Contabile faceva riferimento quando diceva come si fa a registrare una fattura del genere.... e pure io lo dico !

  Come si fa che vuol dire, tecnicamente o il motivo della registrazione?
Comunque, il mio software mi consente di registrare tranquillamente le fatture a zero. Ma se non sbaglio una volta io avevo posto la stessa domanda sul forum perchè non riuscivo a registare con il software, poi ho chiesto alla software house e mi hanno spiegato, almeno mi sembra di ricordare....

----------


## pipelly

> Mi spiace dovervi dire che nel mio caso non sono fatture di saldo in quanto il fornitore in questione emette regolarmente fatture a fronte di acquisto materiale, solo che ogni tanto ricevo una fattura a zero. 
> nel caso di contabile credo che nel corpo della fattura sarà indicato l'imponibile totale meno gli acconti, che porteranno la fattura a zero. 
> e rimango dell'idea che emettere fatture a zero nn ha senso. In più, curiosa come sono, ho chiamato il fornitore che mi ha detto: " a dottoressa ... lo so che no ha senso.. il programma fa così!"  Io rispondo: il programma fa quello che noi gli diciamo di fare. E lui: no non è vero, il nostro pensa da sè.  
> Dunque... chi sono io per dire che l'impiegato in questione non capisce nulla di software...

  Bella questa!!!!!!!
Il software non emette mai una fattura a tuo credito di 500.000 euro?

----------

